# quillow is finished, two days to spare...



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

My daughter turns 14 Sunday and has a Paris-themed bedroom. A while back, as I would occasionally see French themed fabrics, I thought I would order some and make her a decorative pillow. 
Trouble was, most quilt patterns (****-fly, nine patch, pinwheel, etc) have a folksy, too-American look for a Continental-look project. So I decided on 'ring of love' (or, like all patterns which use the quarter of a pie square: "drunkard's path variation"). I saw one site call this pattern 'drunkard's garden' as well. Anyway, I think it looks less folksy, and more formal (despite its name!). 
Thanks for the advice weeks ago re: piecing curves. I never watched the drunkard's path tutorial, just took your written advices. Don't think I'll ever piece curves again. 13 pins for each one is too much! First time I ever did a zipper too.
It is 20x20 in, 5 inch blocks.
(The pillow reverse is just the medium blue & white 'fleur de lis' fabric used only twice on the front.)
Pieced but not quilted, so not technically a 'quillow' 
Hope she likes it.
Photos, FWIW:


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

wonderful Fabric and color combinations.. If you ever decide to do Drunkareds Path again,,, Eleanor Burns author of Quilting in a Day has a very easy method for it,,check it out.. I also made a Drunkardes Path many years ago using all the pieces and pins and vowed to never do it again,..! Wish I'd have know about Eleanors method then!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That turned out very nice!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

It looks great, I'm sure she will love it!!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is really neat! I've done a couple blocks like that for a sampler. Curves are not easy!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That came out really great! I am sure she is going to love it.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Very inventive on your part and I would love to have this in MY house !!!! s


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice job.

Get you one of these CurveMaster presser feet. No pins necessary! 

Here's a link to a video showing how it works:

http://justcurves.wordpress.com/2010/03/19/day-2-as-a-blogger/


----------

